# cleaning the EGR valve on 96 2.4 litter



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

I removed and cleaned the EGR valve on my 96 2.4 ext. cab pickup and wanted to share what I learned. With engine cold remove the air filter housing, i.e. disconnect sensor and hose on bottom left of housing. Disconnect the EGR's vacuum hoses. (I also had to disconnect a hose above the EGR that is mounted against the firewall and another "egr looking device" and its mounting bracket so I could "see" and get to the large nut that leaves the egr valves bottom right.) The large nut at bottom right of EGR is a weird size like 1 & 1/4" or less. I was able to break it loose using 1 & 1/4" but it was not a tight fit. You will have to spray the nut with loosener first. There are two bolts on the back underside of EGR that will have to be pulled out after removing their nuts on lower front or EGR. Ater taking removed EGR to work bench remove the metal pipe goint into it. Right there was my problem. There is a tiny hole at the end of this metal pipe. This hole was completely stopped up with black carbon. Also clean out the inside of EGR via the 1/2" hole by breaking as much carbon loose as possible. Note: Before procedure was performed I had a Idle Air Control Valve and EGR malfunction codes showing up. After cleaning I had these codes cleared at Advance and "walla" no more codes at all. If you have any questions you can email me at [email protected] Note: I did not damage my gasket on the EGR so I just reinstalled and am having no problems that I am aware of..... Thanks, Mike


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am old and most of the times tired ..every time i see you monaker .. i read it as bass crap...

i know it is not ..but at first (dislexic ) glance..

thanks for sahring..


----------



## -d21- (Jul 4, 2009)

that other 'egr looking device' is your BPT valve. Also important to clean and inspect if your already doing egr maintenance. If the bpt valve is stuck shut due to buildup, your egr valve won't function properly.


----------

